# Look customer service? Hello...



## 1Lieutenant (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi all,

Recently purchased a Look 566 Rival. New, old stock from a LBS who is a Look dealer. I think it is a 2009 model. Great bike, by the way.

Went online to Look's website to register and I get an error message that the serial number is invalid. Tried to email Look customer service several times with no response.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Deathmoney07 (Aug 26, 2012)

a few threads down you will see my thread about a derailleur hangar fail, scroll down and find a post by "justin" he is a look rep/employee and he helped me out...well is helping me out currently I should say. 


best of luck.


----------



## 1Lieutenant (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks for that information. I PM'd Justin. Will see what happens. Good luck with your dropout.


----------



## cantride55 (Sep 19, 2008)

I had the same thing happen to me a few years back with a 386i, turns out the Lbs. wasn't an authorized Look dealer and the frameset was already registered....meaning the shop sold me a used frame and misrep'd it as new. I have never spent another cent in that store. Justin will look into it for you.


----------



## 1Lieutenant (Jul 25, 2012)

cantride55 said:


> I had the same thing happen to me a few years back with a 386i, turns out the Lbs. wasn't an authorized Look dealer and the frameset was already registered....meaning the shop sold me a used frame and misrep'd it as new. I have never spent another cent in that store. Justin will look into it for you.


I PM's Justin. No response to date.


----------



## cantride55 (Sep 19, 2008)

If he has your name and serial number I'd suggest he has started looking into it for you and doesn't want to reply until he has some info for you.Although, an e-mail stating "got the info, will look into it" wouldn't have hurt.
He seems (as does Look usa) to get things done. Fwiw, the only time the frame reg. is really needed is if there is a warranty issue and you have the Lbs on your side in that case.


----------



## 1Lieutenant (Jul 25, 2012)

Wow, what a quick response.

Justin PM'd me. He is going to enter the serial number manually. Great service, great bike!


----------



## sramred (May 26, 2012)

what is look's frame warranty on the 566? And does registering/not registering it make a difference?


----------



## 1Lieutenant (Jul 25, 2012)

Only advantage I can think of is that there will be no question of inital ownership, date of purchase, etc. if warranty issues arise.

Maybe be on the mailing list for new products?


----------



## Deathmoney07 (Aug 26, 2012)

I wasn't even aware of registering my frame...I guess I assumed my shop should have have taken care of it...hmmm


----------



## bikerjohn64 (Feb 9, 2012)

I think the Look frames come with a 5 year warranty. Perhaps the OP can confirm with that model.


----------



## 1Lieutenant (Jul 25, 2012)

According to the documentation I received when I purchased the 566, the frame has a five year warranty.


----------



## sloanedogg (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi all. I am from New Zealand and have had an unfortunate experience with Look customer service via the local distributor. The distributor in New Zealand is not responding to my inquiry despite a detailed explanation, images of the fault and backup from the local bike shop where I brought the bike new. I own a raw carbon / black Look 555 which I brought new 3 years ago. I have since kept it in pristine condition despite the usual wear and tear and looked after it well when it is not been ridden, garaged and covered etc. 

What has happened is that the frame has turned a shade of sickly yellow. From researching it seems that the resin has aged prematurely. The fork shares the same raw carbon design and has not been affected by the discolouration which leads me to believe that there is a fault in the frame manufacturing process. I have had absolutely no contact from Look who haven't given me so much as an explanation and I have been waiting for a reply now for over 3 months despite following up with the distributor in New Zealand multiple times.

Does anybody have an international contact for Look that I maybe able to get in contact with directly? I have detailed images and all correspondance with the local bikeshop / distributor up until this point. I am pretty disgusted that I have had no form of contact from the manufacturer in over 3 months and am currently stuck at a crossroads.

Has anyone else experienced their black raw carbon Look frame turning yellow? At first I thought I was being silly contacting the manufacturer, but in reality I brought the bike new and it was black and it should remain black to this day despite the normal usual wear and tear.. A car wouldn't change colour over three years..


----------



## bikerjohn64 (Feb 9, 2012)

From my experience trying to contact LOOK in France regarding my warranty issue is that they won't reply. They will forward your email to whomever they have as their distributor in our region. 
Sorry to hear about your bike. What year is it?


----------



## cantride55 (Sep 19, 2008)

bikerjohn64 said:


> From my experience trying to contact LOOK in France regarding my warranty issue is that they won't reply. They will forward your email to whomever they have as their distributor in our region.
> Sorry to hear about your bike. What year is it?


While I don't believe that Look usa is like that, in my experience (Canada) , Look France passed me off to the Canadian distrubutor, who only deals with Looks dealers. It took a number of e-mails to both the distributor and France to get them to reply. Each pointed at the other, neither wanted to be quoted with an answer. Both kept refering to the warranty while my questions remained unanswered beyond "usually", "in cases such as this, sometimes...." or "in general we...."
Hey, maybe their getting ready for next years interbike and thats why they are not responding.....chances are once it's over they'll get back to you.(sic)

Maybe Justin at Look usa can give you a contact closer to you that you can get in touch with, If you wait and go through Look's proper channels you'll get dizzy from the runaround. Good luck, Great frames, crappy service.


----------



## cantride55 (Sep 19, 2008)

/\ /\ /\
See what happens when you take the tinfoil hat off.


----------



## sloanedogg (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks guys for sharing your experiences and ideas. Gives me an idea of what I am up against! Yeah its been a fantastic bike to ride its just a shame about the customer service thus far. That would be great if Justin from Look USA had a closer contact. The frame is a 2008 model of which I brought new in 2009. I actually messaged Look on Facebook a few months ago. They responded after a day or so and were quick to tell me that if I had a frame fault to go through the local distributor etc... I'm thinking yeah but my local distributor isn't doing anything so i'm kinda stuck and left it a few months to give the nz distributor the benefit of the doubt. I messaged Look again via Facebook last week with recent correspondence although this time haven't heard back!! I will play the waiting game and keep on it, Cheers guys - Chris


----------



## bikerjohn64 (Feb 9, 2012)

Sloanedogg;
Don't wait too long. 
Stay on top of them through email ( LOOK France) and keep being the squeaky wheel asking who else you should contact. 
Explain your frustrations, your reasons why you bought the "brand" in the first place. 
I would also "cc" your emails to your distributor AND your bike shop where you purchased the bike. 
Your LBS where you bought the bike is "suppose" to be your first contact. However it sounds like they are uninterested. 
Keep trying; time is ticking.


----------



## sloanedogg (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks bikerjohn. Last question! Do you have an email contact for Look France? From looking via the Look website I can only seem to find siteinternet(at)lookcycle.fr (sorry I can't seem to post email addresses properly as I haven't posted enough!) Understood with the cc'ing in the relevant partys I will make sure I do that and keep that squeaky wheel going!

Yeah the LBS has been great thus far returning all email contact promptly. They have expressed that we both deserved a better response etc from the distributor. They apologised that the Look distributor has not treated me better but can't do much else at this point in time to get a favorable answer. Hence the reason I have turned to other means!!

Cheers for all your help.


----------



## cantride55 (Sep 19, 2008)

That's the one, from this site:

Look Cycle - Infos

Look Cycle International
27, rue du Dr Léveillé
BP13
58028 NEVERS Cedex
FRANCE 

Tel.:+33 (0)3 86 71 63 00 
Fax : +33 (0)3 86 71 63 10 
[email protected]

Have you thought about taking some high quality pictures of what you're dissatisfaction is about?
Maybe attach them with the e-mail to both France and the distributor along with the serial number, model, year, colour and where you bought the frameset. Anything to keep the people working on the request. Giving the service dept. "an out" or a way to delay the inquiry causes you to wait, not them.
Spoon feed them as much info as possible.


----------



## sloanedogg (Oct 7, 2009)

Awesome, yes I have got plenty of high quality photos that I sent to the NZ distributor initially which I will include in the email to Look in France. Good point about the other details serial number etc I will make sure I cover all bases and hit them with it! Thanks for confirming the french email address and contact details.


----------



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

Sloanedogg, 

Generally you want to begin this process at your local LOOK dealer. Preferably the one you made the purchase through. From there the dealer will contact the distributor and they will most likely be given a RA# (return authorization number) so the frame can be sent back for inspection. A decision will be made at the distributor on what the next steps would be. 

Wish I could assist you more.


----------



## Tennessee River (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi
I have a Look KG 281 ( best bike I have ever owned) - the seat post binder clamp was lost
when they shipped the bike to me
Can anyone please help me find another
I am in rural Alabama & have no chance of finding it here.
was really glad when I found this forum

Love my Look


----------



## OrenPerets (Feb 22, 2006)

*well, maybe this can help?*

Look Seatpost Clamp Bolt (Fits KG451/361/381/481) - £10.79

assuming you mean the bolt that secures the seatpost to the frame...


Oren


----------



## Tennessee River (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks Oren

They have it on back order
at least I know what one looks like now
will keep searching

Thanks


----------



## bombertodd (Jan 23, 2012)

I went through the same thing 2 weeks ago. I emailed there US customer representative. He is looking into it right now.

Mine is a 2011 Look 566 with Rival


----------



## sloanedogg (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks Justin and everybody else for your help and advice! 

I finally got hold of Look via email through the distributor in New Zealand. They rejected the fault and had nothing more to say than "paint, decoration, varnish and all finish items are guaranteed for one year. So, sorry for that but we can’t help you for your problem" 

It took five months for a reply on the matter with no negotiation on a resolve whatsoever! I will be purchasing a new frame with a different manufacturer and never buying another Look again.


----------



## cantride55 (Sep 19, 2008)

I sold a new 2012 586 which was replaced under warranty along with all my Look pedals and anything else that had a Look name on it because of these kind of matters. The disinterest bordering on dismissive attitude by Look's customer service caused me to throw in the towel after a number of their great frames. 
Frame warranties are 5 years, paint one year. So they were correct but, the amount of time it took to respond was / is (fill in the blank with your own adjective(s). 
I did a search when I was fed up with overseas French bikes and found 3 quality rides in North America with a record of good customer service. Warranty turn around times within 10 days and service reps which drop in to their local dealers weekly.
I wonder if North American companies treat overseas customers like some of them treat us? I also wonder if a owner in France would have gotten the delays we have from Look?
Look, great rides crappy service. Good luck on your new bike search. Hint, be prepared to miss the Hsc 6 fork. I surely miss mine but not enough to fall into that trap again.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

It's sad to hear about both of your problems. Their warranty and customer service is completely unacceptable. 
Justin is a bright star, and we are very fortunate that he is here, but unfortunately he can only do so much. 
When I had a finish issue that was still in warranty, my LBS hounded Look and the Rep and got results in a month. I think a few months after, they dropped Look due to lack of service. 
I know I've said this before, but Look has been dropped by all the LBS' in my area because they are impossible to deal with, but you'll see TIME and Colnago and Wilier and BH...all over-seas brands. Even Cyfac and Lapierre are here. 
When one buys a boutique brand, you think you'd get almost personalized service. Especially in this highly competitive industry and slow economic times. 

I would guess in Europe, Look is much easier to deal with. 
I also notice that there are no Look ads in any of the magazines lately. However, I did read in Road Bike Action Mag. that they will be reviewing the 675 in the next issue. 

I couldn't imagine not owning a Look, but I don't blame you for your actions. I'm sorry to see you guys ride something else.


----------



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

sloanedogg and cantride, 
I apologize regarding the service. I'm sure you've heard that before though. I do believe our US office has a good level of service, but I'm always pushing to raise that bar. Little by little we continue to grow in this way. I'm glad that the bikes rode great for you while you were on them, and perhaps one day you will get another LOOK. 

maximum, 
Boutique brands are quite different to deal with, mostly because of the manufacturing. Quantities are sometimes low and that can turn into a long delay because we then either have to make another bike or, in our case, we deal with something like a paint issue here in California. 

We unfortunately make mistakes from time to time, but we learn from them and our customer service gets better and better all the time.


----------



## cantride55 (Sep 19, 2008)

You're right, I have heard this before and mistakes happen. But in my opinion, test riding your newest frame, the 575 (I believe) would be insane. I'd be doing the same thing over again an expecting different results. To be told a frame of equal value with no voice in colour or upgrading is not good customer service. A 595 owner being sent a 586 with no discussion is not taking the customer into account. It's the easier softer way. We got your money, don't like it......tough. For a owner to get no response for weeks because interbike is on has a smell of dismissiveness with the middle finger thrown in to boot.
How is customer service getting better? These are recent examples. Both Chaz (if I remember correctly) and you try, I'll give you that. It's not Look usa, it's Look France's attitude towards customers.
I would sell both my Cervelo's in an instant if I believed Look had listened and re-adjusted. I have had great times on my 381, 386, 585 and 586. If I was to buy the 575, Lambert Canada would need to be fired, Kmi re-hired and I would need to know that a replacement frame would not turn up 3 months later (300 miles away is the distributor) in green or orange because they are the only frames in stock.
But we both know that is not going to happen. So, get ready to start making cold calls to drum up business. Here in Toronto Canada the two high end shops which sold Look frames stopped. They both were fed up with the distributor and France does nothing, so France gets none of my money. However they do get my middle finger. I wonder if they can translate my finger into French?


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Justin,
I doubt you can say, but does Look France hear any of this feedback? Do they know that there are issues and shops dropping their brand? Are they not concerned with sales here?
Are there ways we can contact them that won't get lost in translation?
I would love to hear their response to any of these issues.


----------



## Z6_esb (Feb 16, 2012)

Is what cantiride55 saying true? I've got my sights on a 2012 586 UD and hope to never need warranty support but you never know. I hope this is a fluke because it's disheartening to read.

Mostly just posted to subscribe to thread


----------



## bikerjohn64 (Feb 9, 2012)

Z6_esb said:


> Is what cantiride55 saying true? I've got my sights on a 2012 586 UD and hope to never need warranty support but you never know. I hope this is a fluke because it's disheartening to read.
> 
> Mostly just posted to subscribe to thread


I can say that I've had the exact same experience here in Canada as with cantiride55 trying to deal with my LBS where my bike was purchased and with Lambert AND with LOOK France. Terrible customer service to the point of no reply. It was a very frustrating time.


----------



## cantride55 (Sep 19, 2008)

They are great frames and if you buy one you will love it. Look usa has far better customer service than Canada. For the most part from what I have read /heard, customers get treated with respect and listened to. The exception is when interbike is on, then, it seems all customer service is sluffed off. E-mails and phone calls go unanswered for 2-3 weeks a year. If your bike breaks tough, wait.
As for Look France, I e-mailed them and expressed all of my concerns with examples. I also shared this forum with them hoping they would read others replies / comments /concerns. About three months later another member replied to my posting with the same problem, Look's solution and frustration. While my math may be poor I can add. The answer is, Look dismissed the concerns, frustrations by Canadian customers and stayed the course. Profit. In this case, it is not the LBS' which let the customers down, They try to look after the bike owner but the distributor is hired by France and doen\t get a crap. 
I remember going on-line to register a frame in 2009, France thought so much of Canadian customers that they didn't even show a dealer for their frames in Canada. The closest was NY city. When contacted, NY city said they do not deal with Canada. Kinda leaves a person 4000.00 lighter and feeling good about their decision. That is Look France and their concern for customers.
Like David Moncoutié riding at the back of the peloton on his Look for the majority of Tour's, Look's customer service is doing the same.


----------



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

I know Lambert is going through some changes in the staff. Perhaps you guys will see some difference. I'll try to help when and where I can.


----------



## Keith A (Jan 19, 2007)

I wanted to share that I contacted the USA Look customer service yesterday via their website and they were quick to respond and helped me with my question. This was a minor issue, but I was certainly pleased with their quick response and offer to help.


----------



## twinpuller (Sep 17, 2012)

I bought a 566 in Canada and also couldn't register my frame. I emailed the Canadian distributor last spring and still haven't heard anything. I guess I'll contact my lbs this week. Definitely not what I expected from look.


----------



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

twinpuller said:


> I bought a 566 in Canada and also couldn't register my frame. I emailed the Canadian distributor last spring and still haven't heard anything. I guess I'll contact my lbs this week. Definitely not what I expected from look.


Feel free to PM me the serial number. I'll take care of it.


----------



## twinpuller (Sep 17, 2012)

justin. said:


> Feel free to PM me the serial number. I'll take care of it.


Thanks Justin. I don't have 10 posts yet so I can't PM. Could you PM me and maybe It'll let me respond.


----------

